# Ground a Dust Right Vortex?



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Is it necessary/a good idea. I'm making a vacuum box and upon moving my vortex around so much I've realize it creates a ton of static electricity. Should I ground it or isn't it dangerous?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

verify that a ground prong is on the power cord plug, and is connected to a "grounded" receptacle. you can also try to see if the unit chassis is grounded - green wire from the power cord to the physican metal chassis. if the static is being generated in an additional piece of equipment, you could add a bonding wire from the ungrounded chassis to the other (grounded) one. a 16 or 18 ga under machine threaded screws will work.


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Tim, there's almost no metal in this setup. The vortex is plastic and the box for the vortex/vac is all wood with a 1" gap filled with great stuff. outer shell is 5/8 ply, then a gap I filled with GS to absorb noise, then 1/4 ply to like the inner box for the vac. The chamber is fairly air tight wutg the exception of vents. The vortex sits outside in a caddy so to speak in the open to make it easier to empty it and change hoses. I'll attach a pic. 

I've notice the vortex creates static but figured if it needed to be grounded rockler would mention it. Ive never had any issues with any arcs or sparks. My concern is the air moving in the vac compartment creating static. This fear already made me scrap my idea to use bare Dow board. The vac IS grounded however.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I've been using mine over a year and never had an issue.


----------

